# DIY Stage Video Monitors



## Henning (Nov 16, 2015)

So over the summer my space pulled a few video lines and added TV monitors Back stage (Stage Left/ Stage Right) and added a few camera angles connected to a switcher in the booth (Backstage View, Full stage view, etc). We don't have the money to invest in professionally made monitors so I was wondering if anyone had any DIY ideas for my project, or any problems I might encounter.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 16, 2015)

Do you mean mounts for the monitors? I'm confused since you said that you already added TV monitors (and I wouldn't assume you would be making monitors).


----------



## Henning (Nov 17, 2015)

ruinexplorer said:


> Do you mean mounts for the monitors? I'm confused since you said that you already added TV monitors (and I wouldn't assume you would be making monitors).


Sorry for the confusion, We have permanent TV monitors back stage, What I'm talking about is small, discreet monitors placed on stage. Similar to what can be seen at events like the TED Talks.

We want to add these so our singers can keep better Time with the pit conductor when on stage. Right now we have a projector on the wall in the booth, and we've used a flat screen TV in front of FOH in the past; but both distract audience members from the performance and can be difficult to see when on stage.

I should probably note that our directors are starting to move away from opening the pit cover (My space has a very large apron but not much backstage space) instead they want the pit on the set or the pit being covered and fully miced. That's why I'm looking into this project.


----------



## rhedgehog (Nov 17, 2015)

After a quick google, a lot of solutions seem to be a consumer-grade panel in a box. In your case, find a cheap TV or computer monitor with the inputs and size that you need, and build a box around it. If you're looking for a good way to mount it in the box, one method you might try would be a cheap VESA wall mount (assuming your TV or monitor is VESA compatible). You also may or may not need video converters, depending on what infrastructure you have right now.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 19, 2015)

I know you don't want to hear it, but latency could topple your theory.
Searching for conductor cam and similar keywords here on CB is likely to dig up the previous discussions around latency that should help steer you through working out if this is going to work as you need it to...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 19, 2015)

For mounting, this is commonly known as a confidence monitor. There are a variety of pre-made solutions, including something like this which sounds like what you are looking for. Obviously on a budget you can construct your own to fit the monitor that you find. As @Chris15 noted, latency is always a challenge with digital solutions and absolute timing needed for this type of application.


----------

